# Jersey's back.... and ready to brag!!!



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What a weekend!! After our false start in March and under-practiced September, it seems that October may just be our month. Friday Jersey and I showed at the Hatboro Dog Club in PA and took first place!!! We took yesterday "off" (actually we hung out at the CCA our club was hosting) and came back today for the Garden State Golden Retriever Club's GR Specialty. We took second place with our second leg!! 

We're hoping for another good run next weekend in Sussex County (maybe a 3rd place with our 3rd leg?? LOL... or just a leg... I'll take just a leg!) to finish up before the trials head back indoors for the winter. I'll be sure to let you all know how next weekend goes... think qualifying thoughts for us!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey that is great.  Congratulations.. Sounds like Jersey is da man!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

WAY TO GO Jersey!!!!!! Wahooo!!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dats my boy!! :appl:
Oh and that's my daughter, too!:doh:

Dad is proud of you both.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good job to you also Hank!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! Fantastic!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

**GREEN* *GREEN* *GREEN**
Way to go Jersey!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jersey, good boy. Well done, and congratulations!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations. What a good boy he is!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Jersey and Julie!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOOHOO! Congrats to you and your presently two-legged Open dog!  Sounds like everything is falling into place for you guys in the ring!

EXCELLENT!

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> We're hoping for another good run next weekend in Sussex County (maybe a 3rd place with our 3rd leg?? LOL... or just a leg... I'll take just a leg!) Julie and Jersey


If you find a heart laying around up there send it this way. ROFL Way to go Jersey!!!!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> What a weekend!! After our false start in March and under-practiced September, it seems that October may just be our month. Friday Jersey and I showed at the Hatboro Dog Club in PA and took first place!!! We took yesterday "off" (actually we hung out at the CCA our club was hosting) and came back today for the Garden State Golden Retriever Club's GR Specialty. We took second place with our second leg!!
> 
> We're hoping for another good run next weekend in Sussex County (maybe a 3rd place with our 3rd leg?? LOL... or just a leg... I'll take just a leg!) to finish up before the trials head back indoors for the winter. I'll be sure to let you all know how next weekend goes... think qualifying thoughts for us!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Congratulations to both of you. Lots of hard work but its worth it! Keep it Jersey, make mom proud!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.Now we need some pctures of ths gorgeous boy!!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's and Good Luck in your upcoming events.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Jersey!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I missed this thread...but sure want to offer my congrats to Jersey and you too Julie!!! well done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I add my kudos to the rest! Way to go!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep my eyes peeled for ya Hooch... never know what you'll find littered around the Garden State, LOL!

Julie and Jersey

PS~ You're right, I've been slacking on pictures... I'll need to work on that!!


----------

